# A place for a 2 y/o to fish in N Monmouth co



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

I will be taking my almost 2 y/o grandson (but I’m NOT old… damit! lol) fishing for the first time… It will be a family event. So my question is… where is a good but safe spot, in the N Monmouth county area? I just want him to enjoy fishing maybe even catch something small. I know beach fishing is a bit time consuming and may be a little boring. 

Soooo….

Most of the time I fish Sandy Hook… but I think the waves might be a bit much and I don’t think we will catch too much… How about the bayside? 

I was also thinking about the Port Monmouth pier (how is the fishing their so far this year?), or if it was hot... maybe the locol beaches. 

Any other places that a cute 2 y/o would be able to catch something???


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I dont now the area to recommend a place. But I would start out the lil' guy in some fresh water on sunfish and bluegills. Use an ultra light or even a snoopy rod will do. All you need is a bobber and some worms. Its a fish he could handle and the action would keep his interest. Baby steps with the learning experience, before long he'll be 10yrs old, hitting the surf with pop & out fishing you


----------

